# PS3 40GB or PS3 80GB ??



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Do I go for the 40gb or the new 80GB ??

I'm assuming the 80GB is the one to have 'cos it's loads better?

Cheers


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

obviously go for the 80gb it would be stupid going for the 40 but rumour has it that theres a 120gb in the pipework to replace the discontinued 60gb


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Up to you mate , they are both the same price - you do the maths


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cav595 said:


> Do I go for the 40gb or the new 80GB ??
> 
> I'm assuming the 80GB is the one to have 'cos it's loads better?
> 
> Cheers


lol "loads better"? why?

Buy a 40gb then purchase a HD for it 250gb cost me £45 thee most easiest upgrade to do.


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

i got one of the early ones 60gb and ive not even dented the memory, 

if the 40gb and 80gb are the same price.. you may aswell get the 80gb.. and upradge the HD if required


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Xbox 360 Elite. 120gb hard drive.  But would go for the 80gb PS3 over the 40gb mate.


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Xbox 360 Elite. 120gb hard drive.  But would go for the 80gb PS3 over the 40gb mate.


ah but you dont get the ring of death with a SONY :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

a ha, ask a silly question and get decent answers

I thought the 80gb was the obvious choice.

Mind made up now me thinks !!

cheers.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

will the price of the 40g not come down when the 80g is out


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

BennTec said:


> ah but you dont get the ring of death with a SONY :thumb:


But you dont get Halo 3 with the Sony!:lol::lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

If the 40gb one is cheaper, just get that, and buy yourself a 320GB hard drive and put that in. Keep in mind it has to be a 2.5" SATA drive.

Here's a guide: -

http://www.ps3pad.com/ps3-help-guides/2008/01/24/how-to-upgrade-your-ps3-internal-hard-drive/


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Stan, reading up I've done suggests that PS3 40GB consoles will be pretty much obsolete by the time the 80GB is released, also Sony say there will be no reduction in price.

I'm guessing the 80GBwould still have the same spec as the 40 accept for the obvious bigger hard drive. Stuff Magazine this month have a guide on how to upgrade your HDD in your PS3, but I'll leave mine until warranty runs out.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Needs a clean said:


> But you dont get Halo 3 with the Sony!:lol::lol:


But you do get MGS4


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> But you dont get Halo 3 with the Sony!:lol::lol:


But you do get Gran Tourismo 5  eventually :wall:

John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i would wait until later this year as there is a 160GB version being released.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Get a 40GB if you can. Deals around at the moment. Hard drive is easily upgraded.

I upgraded mine last night to 320GB. Took 5 minutes and only £54 

EDIT: Link for detailing how to upgrade - http://uk.gamespot.com/features/6176090/index.html


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> But you dont get Halo 3 with the Sony!:lol::lol:


But you dont have a blu ray:lol:


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Buy which ever your local shop has in stock and if you want more space on HD upgrade it unlike on the xbox. Or buy a xbox with 120gb HD and live in the past with something called HD-DVD lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If you can easily afford go for the 80, but I have the 40 and have hardly dented it but then I am not a huge gamer - more for just Blu-Ray :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

cav595 said:


> Stuff Magazine this month have a guide on how to upgrade your HDD in your PS3, but I'll leave mine until warranty runs out.


Upgrading the hard drive will not void your warranty mate. This is actually encouraged by Sony themselves, and although I haven't seen it for myself, some people have said that it talks about upgrading the hard drive in the actual manual. (I'll go and check if thats true, and edit this post if necessary )

But I know for sure that it won't void the warranty.


----------



## Gray172 (Jun 25, 2008)

Also the 40gb one doesn't have the ps2 compatibility like the 60gb and the 80gb will have.

And xbox doesn't have Killzone 2 either.


----------



## mgm456 (Sep 20, 2007)

There will be a 120gb ps3 for christmas wait for that.
As they you cant have enough space!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gray172 said:


> And xbox doesn't have Killzone 2 either.


have you played the first one ? its ****e lol.i dont know where all the hype comes from for the second killzone,metal gear solid four looks stunning,but i like "playing" my games not watching 30 minute cut scenes  i have a 40gb ps3 and i wouldn't buy another one.you want 80 gb atleast mate,trust me  oh and halo 3 sucks to,very overhyped.


----------



## Steve_W (Mar 18, 2008)

£65 will get you a 300gig hard drive, just pull the old one out and replace.

Steve.


----------



## Steve_W (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh and yes halo 3 was well overhyped, completed it in 1 day was not happy.


----------

